# Federwegsausnutzung Beef Cake FR SL 2011



## qualle82 (28. November 2011)

Hallo,

muss mich erst kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Christian und ich bin seit 2 Wochen Besitzer eines Beef Cake FR SL 6.

Nach mittlerweile einigen Ausfahrten (6 werdens schon gewesen sein), steh ich vor einem - nennen wirs - Problem.

Ich bekommen den DHX nicht so abgestimmt, dass er:
1. Schön Federweg freigibt
2. NICHT im Sag versinkt - zB beim Bergauffahren - 40 % werdens mindestens sein, und da hängt das Bike-ärschchen schon ordentlich tief

Bei fahrfertigen ~ 76 kg, sind im DHX 180 Psi, Bottom Out voll offen und im Piggyback höchstens 130 Psi.

Für Tips und Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar. Sollte sich das Thema bereits wiederholen, kann man hier gerne dicht machen.

LG

Chris


----------



## T0niM0ntana (28. November 2011)

Mochschen,

hast mal da geguckt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=545102

??
Mit meinem dort gepostetem Setup komm ich recht gut klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. November 2011)

Wie viel Federweg fehlt denn bis zur völligen Ausnutzung und wie hart ist denn Deine Hausrunde? Dropst Du da auch dicke Dinger oder ist das eher eine sportliche Enduro-Tour?

Es ist ja nun einmal ein DH Dämpfer, der muss auch mal nen rrrrriiiiischtigen Drop können. 

Wie ist denn die Zugstufe eingestellt?


----------



## greg12 (29. November 2011)

irgendwo im bike magazin test dieses jahr war das bc 8 im test und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war die kennlinie zum ende hin extrem progressiv. ich denke den vollen fw wirst nur bei extrem groben landungen ausnutzen!


----------



## qualle82 (29. November 2011)

Der O-Ring steht ca 15 mm vor Anschlag mit oben genannten Einstellungen. Meine Hausrunde hat keine richtig dicken Drops drin, maximale Höhe sind 1,5 Meter - mit ordentlicher Landung. 

Zugstufe hab ich bei 8 oder 9 Klicks, Fox Standard, damit komm ich auch sehr gut zurecht. 

Wunder mich nur, weil ich bei meinen vorigen Rädern den FW deutlich "besser" ausnutzen konnte (unter anderem Kraftstoff E1, Trek Remedy, Norco Shore).


LG

Chris


----------



## greg12 (29. November 2011)

eigentlich klar, dass du den fw nicht nutzen kannst. aus der kennlinie erkennst du deutlich den anfangs linearen anstieg bis etwa 130mm, danach den übergang in die progression.  selbst bei 2000n gibt der hinterbau nur etwa 170mm fw frei. bei normaler fahrt und sprüngen mit sauberer landung wirst eher nicht in diesen bereich kommen. 
diese progressive kennlinie begleitet eigentlich alle rose fahrwerke. da ists halt schwer alles zu nutzen was da ist. hilft nur mehr sAG ZU fahren, den piggypack luftdruck auf minimal einzustellen und bottom out ganz aufzudrehen.  oder einfach härter fahren
http://www.bike-magazin.de/uploads/tx_saltnews/43a68cf80e9eea0f9dc9bcdcf570ec910272b810.jpg


----------



## -MIK- (30. November 2011)

Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch, das Beef ist nun mal etwas fürs Grobe und da ist eine gute Endprogression schon von Vorteil. Hämmer das Ding doch mal im Bikepark runter, da wirst dann Deinen FW auch schön ausnutzen.


----------



## qualle82 (30. November 2011)

Wird vermutlich so sein, war nur etwas überrascht, da ich wie gesagt, anderes gewohnt war. Und schön fluffig fährt sichs ja eigentlich auch.

Danke für die vielen Tips.

LG
Chris

PS: Schon jemand mit anderen Dämpfern Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## psycho82 (1. Dezember 2011)

Neigt der DHX nicht sowieso dazu wegzusacken und durch den Federweg zu rauschen?Sollen doch nur wenige Hinterbauten mit dem Daempfer harmonieren, oder?

 Gruss
Benny


----------



## greg12 (1. Dezember 2011)

dem dhx air wird eine zu geringe druckstufe und durch das große luftvolumen ein eher unbefriedigendes federverhalten nachgesagt bei den meisten hinterbauten. (siehe canyon torque, siehe lv 601+901 etc.etc.) es gibt wahrscheinlich nur wenige kinematiken die mit dieser dämpfereigenart zurechtkommen. hauptproblem ist meistens durchrauschen, wegsacken bergauf, schlechte fw ausnutzung bei weniger sag, zu undefiniertes verhalten bei mehr sag, bei höherem druck im piggypack unsensibles ansprechen sowie schlechte fw ausnutzung.... da könnte man seiten füllen zum optimalen setup für den dhx air und würde wahrscheinlich trotzallem immer nur einen mittelmäßigen kompromiss erreichen...
aber gottseidank gibts ja andere dämpfer, die zwar weniger bling bling faktor haben (und auch kein kashima) dafür deutlich besser funktionieren. etwa mz rocco air tst wc, tst r, rs vivid air, cane creek db, rs monarch plus... da sollte für jeden was passendes dabei sein. 
warum der fox fast überall als standard verbaut wird, hat sicher weniger mit seinen qualitäten als vielmehr mit seinem fox image zu tun. und fox zieht kunden an...


----------



## Deleted138492 (3. Dezember 2011)

greg nimmt mir das Wort aus dem Mund . Hau weg das Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keyboardfreak (11. Januar 2012)

hay ich habe auch ein problem mit dem dhx air weil ich zu schwer bin mit 95 kilo und er so beim fahren in meinem beefcake immer kurz vorm ende des sec ist ... kennt jemand eine alternative die sich im freeride bereich und in parks gut fährt und jetzt nicht so schwer einzustellen ist wie ein cane creek und für das gewicht auch ausreicht  ? vlg kriss


----------



## psycho82 (11. Januar 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem MZ Roco TST R (gibt es auch als Air-Dämpfer)?

Einen Testbericht (nicht aus den Bike-Bravos) gibt es z.B. hier:
http://www.frosthelm.de/testberichte/marzocchi_roco_tst_r/testbericht/


Schau dir mal Post #10 von Greg12 an, da sind jede Menge Alternativen genannt!

Gruß

Benny


----------

